# Heating duct vents



## turgem (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone have plans to make heating duct vent covers? I am installing wood flooring and would like to build my own vent covers.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Check this post - maybe Bud can give you some pointers.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey envae,
Are you in the right forum? If this is spam, hit the road.


----------

